# Gear/levers on Ford 2110



## HollyMax (Apr 25, 2019)

Hello everyone, I have a Ford 2110 (the tractor is a 4 cyl Shibura 2110 model) with FWD. 
Just wondering if someone can tell me what the lever in the middle of the attached picture is? 
It's located under the seat on the transmission. The one on the left of the picture is the 4WD engage, the one on the right is PTO speeds, the one in the centre seems to be some sort of creeper reduction however I don't think it's working properly. 
We have only had the tractor a few weeks and just going over it trying to service and get things working.
I have a downloaded manual that tell you how to pull things apart etc, but no manual on just operating it.
It has 3 Forwards/1 reverse with Syncro on the column, and 4 range gears with single shift.

Fairly sure it can be easily explained. It is an Australian Tractor and I notice Ford New Holland online refers to a difference in some areas (PTO from memory) in the tractor.

Also if someone knows of an Operators manual that can be downloaded I would appreciate it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum HM! Are you talking about the knob or the actual lever?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you referring to the knob with the turtle and hare? I believe that is the control for the raising and lowering of the three point lift.
You can search the internet for an operators manual, but be careful where you get it from.
We have one here in the manuals section, may not be exact, but will surely give you an idea of how your tractor works.
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-2000-3000-4000-5000-operators-service-manual.2/


----------



## HollyMax (Apr 25, 2019)

Thankyou for the replies.
Yes it's the lever I'm looking for info on.

Correct the knob does the 3pl lift speed.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm thinking that that is Hi -Lo range.


----------



## HollyMax (Apr 25, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I'm thinking that that is Hi -Lo range.


Yes it seems to make the tractor move extremely slow like a Hi-Low creeper range, except it's quoted as only having 12 forwards and 4 reverse in line with the 3 Forwards/1 reverse with Syncro on the column, and 4 range gears with single shift gear stick 'H' pattern which covers the 12 & 4 gears.


----------



## HollyMax (Apr 25, 2019)

I found a Creeper Kit that seems to be for this model, so that would possibly explain why it moves so slow when engaging.


----------

